
Plain Text and Google Keep Is a Killer Combo for Notes and Organization - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/plain-text-and-google-keep-is-a-killer-combo-for-notes-and-organization
======
goodells
Google Keep is a great little thing for small lists that get tweaked often,
like things to do, daily objectives, shopping lists, etc. The web version is
quite nicely made and suitable for avoiding distractions.

The only qualm I have with it is the lack of any official or half decent iOS
app, which is understandable, but also indicative of where the service stands
in Google's playbook.

~~~
nickjj
Yeah, I really enjoy using the web version. It's what I use 99.9% of the time.

